# Panicking about first passport



## AngelofTroy

We go away at the end of the month, applied for Micah's first passport via post office check and send 3 weeks ago and we've heard nothing. I rang today and it's still waiting to be examined! They've not even glanced at it yet! The lady at the post office said 3 weeks, I asked if I should pay to have it 'fast tracked' and she said no, as they can't call a baby for an interview so it's 'always fast ' I'm so worried, we fly in 2 weeks and 3 days. I've asked them if we can pay extra to fast track it now and he's emailed to check with the office it's been sent to. Now we have to wait for them to call to let us know if we're even allowed to pay an extra £40 or so to speed it up. 
If they say no we'll have lost £100s in flights, transfers and accommodation :'( 
I know we shouldn't have booked the holiday but we thought 6 weeks was plenty of time. 
I'm so stressed now. :'(

How long have people waited for first passports for a toddler?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

We got Jarvis's back yesterday and it was 4 weeks in total. I'm sure it will arrive before you go. Stressful though, I know :(


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I applied for my sons when he was 7 weeks old and got it back within a month Hun xxx


----------



## jennybaby44

We had a major panic a few weeks ago. We had just a week until our flight and no passport. We phoned and were told our sons passport had not been printed yet...no one could tell us why apart from that it could be that our countersigner hadn't got back to them yet ( apparently they nearly always write to them to check they're real people) We had a huge panic as the person who'd vouched for his identity had gone on holiday and we couldn't get hold of her. Luckily the passport arrived two days before our flight. Still not sure what the problem was. Maybe you could ask your countersigner if the passport office has been in touch yet and ask if they've replied. 

Its so stressful but I'd say you will be OK with two weeks to go. Just just need to find out why the application is being held up.


----------



## jennybaby44

Sorry, just re-read your post. If there's no problems then you'll be fine. Def only took us three weeks for start to finish x


----------



## yazzy

Ours only took 10 days to get back but at the moment people seem to be waiting a few weeks.

Hopefully it will arrive in the next week!


----------



## Beckettshades

Hope you hear back soon. 
I fast tracked L's and had it back within 5 days x


----------



## Meezerowner

It was really quick less than 2 weeks. But I applied in the winter though so maybe they are not as busy. 

Hope they get it sorted for you soon.


----------



## MrsButterfly

Oh god I only sent my son's end of last week and we need it back pretty soon. I was thinking it wouldn't take too long.... Scared now!!


----------



## RoxieHart

Really random question, but I'm in the same boat, go on holiday in 3 and a half weeks, sent it off nearly 3 weeks ago ...

Did you have to sign for your passports, or did they just pop them in the post?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

RoxieHart said:


> Really random question, but I'm in the same boat, go on holiday in 3 and a half weeks, sent it off nearly 3 weeks ago ...
> 
> Did you have to sign for your passports, or did they just pop them in the post?

My OHs was sent off a few weeks before and a man in a car delivered it and I signed for it but LO's was just put through the letterbox?! Perhaps they get you to sign if you're in but will deliver it anyway if not?


----------



## RoxieHart

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> Really random question, but I'm in the same boat, go on holiday in 3 and a half weeks, sent it off nearly 3 weeks ago ...
> 
> Did you have to sign for your passports, or did they just pop them in the post?
> 
> My OHs was sent off a few weeks before and a man in a car delivered it and I signed for it but LO's was just put through the letterbox?! Perhaps they get you to sign if you're in but will deliver it anyway if not?Click to expand...

Ah I see! Thanks! I live in a flat and the postbox is downstairs! Just wondering if they'll still post it haha


----------



## Mummy Bean

We had this prob last year. As it a first passport they have to contact the couter sigs (and one of mine had gone on holiday). I rang the main office and managed to get the phone number of the office processing the application. I was then able to pay £100 to get it done same day and have it courried to me next day. Very tense and stressful. 

I would deff keep on the phone and find out what office has it. (even tho im in London mine was being done in liverpool.)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah mine is in Duhram even though we're only 30 minutes from Newport! :dohh:

I rang again today and it's not even been opened, it's 'waiting to be examined', so it's not like they can't contact someone or there's a problem, they've just not opened it! It's sitting on someone's desk and if they do have a problem once they finally open it then we're definitely screwed! :'(

The man today seemed hopeful, he said he would expect it to come in the next week... but obviously there are no guarantees, and if we wait the week and it doesn't come then it's too late to fast track it... so they've referred us for a call back to be upgraded anyway.. just hoping they ring back soon!


----------



## MiniKiwi

I applied for my first British passport last year, applied as a New Zealander, had it delivered to NZ within three weeks! It was super quick.

I think Micah's will arrive in time but I know the stress. We applied for Mia's Norwegian passport four months in advance and it arrived a couple of DAYS before we left, I was crapping myself! Fingers crossed they call back soon :)


----------



## Ziggy2

We are waiting for my LO first passport to come back sent it 3 weeks ago and we travel in 4 weeks so starting to get nervous apparently they have a back log at the moment, have you had an update yet OP


----------



## lola_90

God I feel your pain! We've been waiting three weeks and we go away on the second.

I'm calling on Monday to see what's going on. When we applied they said the turnaround is generally three weeks.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Update: Well on Friday they refused to upgrade it to fast track as they only do it if you're within 2 weeks of travel Friday was 15 days!:dohh:
Which is ridiculous IMO as we have to leave before post would arrive on our departure date anyway! 
So we now have to ring (the premium rate numbers and stay on expensive hold indefinitely) again on Monday or Tuesday to try again. 

However, the guy said that if we're upgraded then we go into a new queue based on departure date, so if we ring at the 2 week limit then we'll be at the back of the queue, and if it is upgraded then we wouldn't get it until just before we leave, like a day before! So he recommended that we give it a few more days in the normal queue first and see if it's processed as the upgrade queue we'd still 'slot in' the same place based on departure date. It's all a bit complicated!

He said last Tuesday they were still dealing with ones received on 15th ours got there on the 24th so I don't know when they'll get around to it.


----------



## MrsButterfly

AngelofTroy said:


> Update: Well on Friday they refused to upgrade it to fast track as they only do it if you're within 2 weeks of travel Friday was 15 days!:dohh:
> Which is ridiculous IMO as we have to leave before post would arrive on our departure date anyway!
> So we now have to ring (the premium rate numbers and stay on expensive hold indefinitely) again on Monday or Tuesday to try again.
> 
> However, the guy said that if we're upgraded then we go into a new queue based on departure date, so if we ring at the 2 week limit then we'll be at the back of the queue, and if it is upgraded then we wouldn't get it until just before we leave, like a day before! So he recommended that we give it a few more days in the normal queue first and see if it's processed as the upgrade queue we'd still 'slot in' the same place based on departure date. It's all a bit complicated!
> 
> He said last Tuesday they were still dealing with ones received on 15th ours got there on the 24th so I don't know when they'll get around to it.

Have you heard anything back from your mp? Read few things about them being pretty helpful so considering dropping mine an email.

I feel sick worrying about ours. Going to ring Liverpool tomorrow as my callback hasn't happened.


----------



## AngelofTroy

MrsButterfly said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Update: Well on Friday they refused to upgrade it to fast track as they only do it if you're within 2 weeks of travel Friday was 15 days!:dohh:
> Which is ridiculous IMO as we have to leave before post would arrive on our departure date anyway!
> So we now have to ring (the premium rate numbers and stay on expensive hold indefinitely) again on Monday or Tuesday to try again.
> 
> However, the guy said that if we're upgraded then we go into a new queue based on departure date, so if we ring at the 2 week limit then we'll be at the back of the queue, and if it is upgraded then we wouldn't get it until just before we leave, like a day before! So he recommended that we give it a few more days in the normal queue first and see if it's processed as the upgrade queue we'd still 'slot in' the same place based on departure date. It's all a bit complicated!
> 
> He said last Tuesday they were still dealing with ones received on 15th ours got there on the 24th so I don't know when they'll get around to it.
> 
> Have you heard anything back from your mp? Read few things about them being pretty helpful so considering dropping mine an email.
> 
> I feel sick worrying about ours. Going to ring Liverpool tomorrow as my callback hasn't happened.Click to expand...

Yeah well someone on their staff replied, _ "I am very sorry to hear about the situation in which you find yourself which I can imagine must be very stressful.* Ill get in touch with the Passport Office and ask them what has happened to your application.* Hopefully that will elicit some kind of response  Ill let you know as soon as they get back to me." _ So I guess we just have to wait and see. I'm worried sick too, but trying to keep calm, most stories I've read online have had happy endings even if very stressful and last minute!


----------



## AngelofTroy

What annoys me is part of the "on hold" message (which I've now listened to A LOT) *still* says "if your travel is urgent and you depart in less than 3 weeks, stay on the line, but if you are travelling in more than 3 weeks, use your local Post Office check and send service" how can they advise that knowing they aren't meeting targets for turnaround times?!


----------



## dgirllamius

I don't get why it takes so long to get a passport sorted.

When we were getting one for LO we were deciding between either a British or German passport. A British one would have taken weeks, cost a lot of  etc etc, just didn't have the time so applied for a German one instead. It took 3 DAYS and only cost 13.

Hopefully I'll be able to apply for German citizenship before my British passport runs out, the wait times and cost are crazy especially if you're out the country.


----------



## R_x

RoxieHart said:


> Really random question, but I'm in the same boat, go on holiday in 3 and a half weeks, sent it off nearly 3 weeks ago ...
> 
> Did you have to sign for your passports, or did they just pop them in the post?

We've had someone else's through our letter box before. 

Hope it turns up soon OP and anyone else waiting it must be really stressful. I'm about to renew mine, should really do it ASAP x


----------



## Ziggy2

Has anyone used the online form to check progress, I sent one off on Thursday and got a response on Friday, saying 'your passport is currently going through the examination process' do you think this means they have actually looked at it now, or could it still be waiting it even be opened?


----------



## lola_90

I called today to be told it's in Belfast! They said its been looked at and I asked about fast track so should get someone calling me about it tomorrow. Stressed!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well we've been told we're approved for an upgrade provided all the forms, documents and photos pass their checks, but the upgrade team won't get round to ringing us until the middle/end of next week then we'll pay them £60.50!!!! To guarantee to send it to us within 2 days. Ugh. The Friday next week is the 30th and we fly midday on Saturday 31st!!! I'm beyond stressed now.


----------



## RachA

To be honest they are pretty good about making sure you get it back in time. 

I didn't realise they did the fast track service for first passports-I'm assuming things have changed. When DD was a baby I booked a holiday with my mum. We only booked 10 days before we left and the day after we booked I realised I didn't have a passport for DD. I had to go up to London for the day to apply and they could t give me the passport there and then so had to wait for it to come in the post. They said it would take 7 days which would of meant it being delivered 4 hours after our flight took off!! I was majorly stressed for that week but in the end it came 2 days before they said it would. 

I've just sent DD's renewal form off and did a check and send. They've said they might not accept the photo as she's got a big grin on her face!


----------



## lola_90

Jeez I still haven't been called about an upgrade but will do it now. I thought it would be more than £60. This is stressful!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I've not had any of my callbacks as promised, I've had to ring. Spoke to a helpful chap today in Liverpool who sounded hopeful. They're pulling my application and he's said he believes it'll be looked at by Tuesday next week at latest.... Here's hoping. They've not mentioned money to me at all yet.

One thing I'd say is don't waste your time contacting the 0300 advice line - they have no jurisdiction. I found a number for Liverpool direct and whilst the recorded message on hold constantly tells you to redial the 0300 one they do answer and neither time have I been told off for calling.

Goes against all my natural instincts to not be a bother but I think in this situation it's who shouts loudest.


----------



## lola_90

Will try and find the number for the belfast office. I too am still waiting for a call back to upgrade. So frustrating!


----------



## AngelofTroy

If it helps anyone the direct number for Duhram is 0845 6015175 xx


----------



## lola_90

Anyone know the Belfast number? All I can find is a premium number


----------



## Mummy2B21

I've just got my 5 month olds first passport and it arrived in 4 weeks, it really shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## noon_child

Our issue was that they sent the couter-signatory stuff to ME not to our counter signatory. Then it took another week to get a new lot of documents sent to her. By which time her dada had a stroke and she wasn't there to deal with them! We phoned up and paid to get a fast track. They faxed the documents to a new counter signatory who was allowed to fax them back the same day. From that point on it only took a few days to get the passport.

Later we were told we had a case to claim the money back from the passport office as it was their error, as long as we still had proof the documents had been sent to me - unfortunately the first person I had spoken to over the phone said I needed to shred/destroy these as they were official passport office documents and therefore sensitive, so no luck.


----------



## noon_child

lola_90 said:


> Anyone know the Belfast number? All I can find is a premium number

Have you searche dthe 'Say No to 0845' type websites?


----------



## lola_90

I'm soo cross! I've called again and spoke to someone from the Belfast office and they've sent the counter signature two letters! My friend said she hasn't received anything so she needs to call them and fax over the info but she's not answering her phone!


----------



## AngelofTroy

noon_child said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know the Belfast number? All I can find is a premium number
> 
> Have you searche dthe 'Say No to 0845' type websites?Click to expand...

I searched those sites for Duhram but the only one still working seems to be premium rate  so god knows how much it's cost me as I've been on hold for over 40 mins each time.


----------



## Mummy Bean

lola_90 said:


> I'm soo cross! I've called again and spoke to someone from the Belfast office and they've sent the counter signature two letters! My friend said she hasn't received anything so she needs to call them and fax over the info but she's not answering her phone!

I had this. Had to get my friend to fax something...thankfully she worked in an office as who has fax machines any more?

Deff dont bother with the 0300 number try to get the number for the local office. 

Hope it arrives soon


----------



## lola_90

It is so frustrating! They said they won't fax it to her and she has to wait for them to re-send it! I do not have time for this!!!!


----------



## Ceejay123

Did you get texts confirming your passport was being processed x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ceejay123 said:


> Did you get texts confirming your passport was being processed x

I got one confirming its arrival, a month ago tomorrow!


----------



## RachA

AngelofTroy said:


> Ceejay123 said:
> 
> 
> Did you get texts confirming your passport was being processed x
> 
> I got one confirming its arrival, a month ago tomorrow!Click to expand...

Did the text say that it takes at least 6 weeks for a child's first passport? I've just sent Esther's renewal off and got a text to say 3 weeks for a renewal and at least 6 for a first.


----------



## AngelofTroy

RachA said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceejay123 said:
> 
> 
> Did you get texts confirming your passport was being processed x
> 
> I got one confirming its arrival, a month ago tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Did the text say that it takes at least 6 weeks for a child's first passport? I've just sent Esther's renewal off and got a text to say 3 weeks for a renewal and at least 6 for a first.Click to expand...

No it literally said they had received it and nothing more. We were told at the post office, on the website and on the advice line that the 6 weeks only applied to over 16s due to the possibility of an interview.


----------



## RachA

It bizarre the info that seems to be given out-nothing tallies up. My text said 6 minimum 6 weeks for new passport and the po asked when I was going away (end of summer) and said 6 weeks for new. As it's a renewal in not too bothered. 
And when I did apply for Esther's first passport I had to go up to the place in London as they said between 3 & 6 weeks for first one and we were going away just over a week after applying. Wish they'd get their info right.


----------



## Ceejay123

Little worried! I go away in less than 3 weeks, they've had my renewal for three weeks! Text was nearly two weeks ago. Argh. Going to have to call to fast track it I think.. They said guaranteed less than 3 weeks when I asked at the post office x


----------



## lola_90

Ceejay check with your countersignature, that's what was holding ours up. She works in a hospital and it has gotten lost twice! They resent it on the 21st and she faxed it back today. I'm just about to call and fast track it. Not all applications they will allow to fast track though.

When we applied in mid April they said turnaround was 3 weeks, now it is 6weeks +. From speaking to other mums locally some have said theres took 11 weeks! Definitely try and see what office it's at and call the office directly. 

Such a faff!


----------



## R_x

Is the 11+ weeks just for first passports or for renewals too? X


----------



## MrsButterfly

I've now resorted to emailing my MP. I was told on Tuesday by the Liverpool office to call again today for an update. After being on hold for 40 minutes the woman who answered refused to speak to me and said I had called on the wrong line. And then when I called the 0300 line they could simply tell me it was awaiting examination. My counter signatory leaves the country next weekend so if they need to write to her I'm pretty much stuffed. I just want a bloody update. How much is that to ask?! 

Was in tears after sitting on hold for so long today at great expense after THEY had told me to call on that number and she refused to listen to anything i said.


----------



## RÃ³sa

RachA said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceejay123 said:
> 
> 
> Did you get texts confirming your passport was being processed x
> 
> I got one confirming its arrival, a month ago tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Did the text say that it takes at least 6 weeks for a child's first passport? I've just sent Esther's renewal off and got a text to say 3 weeks for a renewal and at least 6 for a first.Click to expand...

My child's first passport arrived 6 days after I sent it


----------



## AngelofTroy

Our effing registrar never signed Micah's long birth certificate!!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've just lost it now! I noticed there wasn't a signature before we sent it but OH said it was normal. Just checked on my friend's LO's certificate and his is signed, so no doubt ours will be rejected, except they won't look at it until late next week when it'll be too late. :'(


----------



## R_x

Oh no I really hope you get it on time. Can you not order a new birth certificate incase? Or get one quick if they do contact you about it? X


----------



## R_x

When is your holiday meant to be? X


----------



## MrsButterfly

AngelofTroy said:


> I've just lost it now! I noticed there wasn't a signature before we sent it but OH said it was normal. Just checked on my friend's LO's certificate and his is signed, so no doubt ours will be rejected, except they won't look at it until late next week when it'll be too late. :'(

Oh no. I went and got a new birth cert this week when I thought they'd lost mine and could get it in 30mins. Hopefully your council does the same and you could get it tues and send it that day special delivery? That is if they would refuse it in the first place for lack of signature.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yes we'll have to get one on Tuesday as fast as they can and send it special delivery I guess.


----------



## Joybell

What a nightmare for you all. Birth Certificates are definitely a quick thing to obtain (within 30mins an office) so I'd defo do that on Tuesday. 

If its any consolation you are not alone. Daily Fail have an article on the situation today- 
https://dailym.ai/1ncjHAx

Joy x


----------



## R_x

They could of said on the article the current waiting time. I'm confused what it is x


----------



## MrsButterfly

R_x said:


> They could of said on the article the current waiting time. I'm confused what it is x

I think they're refusing to say. Anyone who's dealing with them at the moment knows its at the minimum double what they are saying.

I am so hoping in six weeks we can all look back at this thread and feel relieved we all had happy endings. It's just bloody stressful.


----------



## lola_90

Couldn't fast track it yesterday. So I have to call on Tuesday to see what's happening.

I want yo be able to start packing and get excited!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Managed to get a new birth certificate TODAY! Phew. The registrar was so snide though and said it was our fault for not checking! Charged us £30 to correct their mistake


----------



## MrsButterfly

AngelofTroy said:


> Managed to get a new birth certificate TODAY! Phew. The registrar was so snide though and said it was our fault for not checking! Charged us £30 to correct their mistake

What?!? They didn't sign it and refused to take any responsibility. Arseholes.

But pleased you have a new one at least. 

I'm worried they'll refuse my boys photo. His face is ever so slightly on an angle. The place that did it said it should be fine but it's worrying me now.


----------



## Ceejay123

I hope the photo is okay x


----------



## RÃ³sa

Did you not do the post office check and send? They check everything is ok, we had ours done and it would be rejected by the passport office as the counter signature wasn't printed as well as signed. Got it redone , post office checked it free of charge second time and they sent it off. They should have noticed the birth certificate


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rósa;32747927 said:

> Did you not do the post office check and send? They check everything is ok, we had ours done and it would be rejected by the passport office as the counter signature wasn't printed as well as signed. Got it redone , post office checked it free of charge second time and they sent it off. They should have noticed the birth certificate

Yeah we did but they didn't notice :/


----------



## lindseymw

I have just completed the children's passport application online today....looking to go away beginning of August...hoping it doesn't take that long!

One thing that has really annoyed me today is I had to print off the declaration, sign it and send it with all the documents. After my payment went through, I was given a username & password to log in to check progress/print off declaration. Website crashed before I got the details....they weren't emailed to me and they can't be reset. 20 mins later on the phone & they are sending me the documents and I have had to put in a request for a new username & password.


----------



## RachA

MrsButterfly said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Managed to get a new birth certificate TODAY! Phew. The registrar was so snide though and said it was our fault for not checking! Charged us £30 to correct their mistake
> 
> What?!? They didn't sign it and refused to take any responsibility. Arseholes.
> 
> But pleased you have a new one at least.
> 
> I'm worried they'll refuse my boys photo. His face is ever so slightly on an angle. The place that did it said it should be fine but it's worrying me now.Click to expand...

I've got the photo problem with mine. Esther's of an age where they won't allow a smile but it's impossible to get a picture of her without a smile so we've had to send it in like that anyway. 



The problem with all the fast tracking is that those who don't ask to be fast tracked just get further back in the pile but the more people that ask to be fast tracked then the longer the fast tracking will take.


----------



## R_x

Is it easier to do it online? X


----------



## lindseymw

R_x said:


> Is it easier to do it online? X

Probably would have been had it not crashed at the end!

Rach A & Mrs Butterfly - Children under 6 are exempt from the 'no smiling' rule & 'look directly at the camera' rule, so they should be ok.


----------



## Ceejay123

I've been trying all day to get through to the passport office to try to track my documents..

I signed up for the online tracking thing, but I've not heard back. On the phone it kept ringing for ten minutes, then telling me to leave a number to be called back (Obviously not heard anything) I'm starting to worry now :( 

I don't mind paying to fast track them... but for that I actually need to be put through to a bloody person! x


----------



## MrsButterfly

Ceejay123 said:


> I've been trying all day to get through to the passport office to try to track my documents..
> 
> I signed up for the online tracking thing, but I've not heard back. On the phone it kept ringing for ten minutes, then telling me to leave a number to be called back (Obviously not heard anything) I'm starting to worry now :(
> 
> I don't mind paying to fast track them... but for that I actually need to be put through to a bloody person! x

If it's the 0300 number you might stand a better chance on a weekday as I've got through to them ok in the past. Although the daily mail article has probably just increased their phone calls by 1000%.


----------



## Ceejay123

MrsButterfly said:


> Ceejay123 said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying all day to get through to the passport office to try to track my documents..
> 
> I signed up for the online tracking thing, but I've not heard back. On the phone it kept ringing for ten minutes, then telling me to leave a number to be called back (Obviously not heard anything) I'm starting to worry now :(
> 
> I don't mind paying to fast track them... but for that I actually need to be put through to a bloody person! x
> 
> If it's the 0300 number you might stand a better chance on a weekday as I've got through to them ok in the past. Although the daily mail article has probably just increased their phone calls by 1000%.Click to expand...

Thank you. I doubt they'll be open Monday with it being a bank holiday, but I'll try! And Tuesday. I'll let everyone know how i get on! And yeah it's the 0300 number x


----------



## MrsButterfly

They'll be able to give you some very limited and pretty useless info. And put you into a queue for a callback you'll never receive.

Think I'm becoming a little jaded....! :haha:

Good luck tho - when do you need it for?


----------



## Ceejay123

MrsButterfly said:


> They'll be able to give you some very limited and pretty useless info. And put you into a queue for a callback you'll never receive.
> 
> Think I'm becoming a little jaded....! :haha:
> 
> Good luck tho - when do you need it for?


June 7th :/ ! Haha. I hope they get back to me!

They've had it around 3 weeks. x


----------



## MrsButterfly

Ceejay123 said:


> MrsButterfly said:
> 
> 
> They'll be able to give you some very limited and pretty useless info. And put you into a queue for a callback you'll never receive.
> 
> Think I'm becoming a little jaded....! :haha:
> 
> Good luck tho - when do you need it for?
> 
> 
> June 7th :/ ! Haha. I hope they get back to me!
> 
> They've had it around 3 weeks. xClick to expand...

At least we're all in this together!:hugs:


----------



## Ceejay123

If it was a renewal I wouldn't mind, I'd just take a quick trip to peteborough to get the 1 day service... but they don't do it for damaged passports :( (Washing machine! Haha) x


----------



## Lollip0p

we go away in 2 weeks and my mum sent hers off beginning of may and still hasnt got it back, im not sure she has even received a text about them getting it yet.


----------



## steph.

Oh my goodness, I went through this stress back in December. I applied for the girls passports as we had an overseas trip booked which cost $4000 and we received it on Friday at 4pm. We were leaving on Saturday! This is australia so it's different but I just kept phoning and sending emails and pleading. Good luck hope you all get your passports in time, it's certainly stressful!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We've had a text saying it''being printed! :happydance:


----------



## MrsButterfly

AngelofTroy said:


> We've had a text saying it''being printed! :happydance:

So bloody pleased for you!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

MrsButterfly said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> We've had a text saying it''being printed! :happydance:
> 
> So bloody pleased for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I won't relax til it's in my hand but a lot happier! I hope yours comes soon xx


----------



## RachA

That's great. You should receive it soon then.


----------



## Blah11

I think I'm going to be in the same boat! 2 first passports for my baby and toddler sent on 16th may, flying 22nd June. Could kick myself for leaving it late but I was under the impression that it only took 3 weeks :/


----------



## RachA

I always work on the bias is that we give it as long as possible. We were caught out with DD because she was only 3 months old and we weren't planning on going away. Now all we have to do is renew them and we usually send them off well in advance if the expiry date-I think you can do it 6-9 months before it expires.


----------



## Blah11

I wanted to leave it til meadow was as old as possible so she could at least hold her head steady in her pic lol


----------



## lola_90

We fast tracked ours today, so it's been printed and will shall get it tomorrow!


----------



## RachA

Blah11 said:


> I wanted to leave it til meadow was as old as possible so she could at least hold her head steady in her pic lol

Baby pics are much easier. They usually lay them on the floor and take the picture. Getting my 4 yo picture was much harder than when she was 12 weeks old lol


----------



## R_x

Lollip0p said:


> we go away in 2 weeks and my mum sent hers off beginning of may and still hasnt got it back, im not sure she has even received a text about them getting it yet.

Is this a renewal?


----------



## Blah11

Romans 2 and a half and it took 25 minutes for him to look at the photographer haha!


----------



## AngelofTroy

lola_90 said:


> We fast tracked ours today, so it's been printed and will shall get it tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## R_x

Does anyone know the current wait time? X


----------



## MrsButterfly

R_x said:


> Does anyone know the current wait time? X

Think it varies depending on the office your application is sent to.


----------



## Ziggy2

Did you have to upgrade in the end OP? I have called Durham today to find out they are currently working on applications received on the 24th April so our should be looked at in the next few days as it was received on the 28th, the lady on the phone said if we don't have it a week before we travel we can call to upgrade at that point which sounds very last minute and stressful. I allowed 8 weeks when they advised a 3 week turnaround I really didn't think there would be such a delay


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ziggy2 said:


> Did you have to upgrade in the end OP? I have called Durham today to find out they are currently working on applications received on the 24th April so our should be looked at in the next few days as it was received on the 28th, the lady on the phone said if we don't have it a week before we travel we can call to upgrade at that point which sounds very last minute and stressful. I allowed 8 weeks when they advised a 3 week turnaround I really didn't think there would be such a delay

We were put through to the upgrade team, but they didn't charge us in the end! They said it wasn't our fault that there was a delay. I'm not sure if they would have processed it any faster or slower if we hadn't requested the upgrade. We sent ours on the 22nd and it was received on the 24th, it was sent today via courier and should arrive tomorrow fingers crossed!


----------



## R_x

I'm not sure what to do. I need mine for the end of July :(


----------



## MrsButterfly

R_x said:


> I'm not sure what to do. I need mine for the end of July :(

I think you'll be ok. And to be honest they won't speak to anyone until a week or so before you're due to travel. I've tried and just been fobbed off!


----------



## Blah11

Do they ask proof of travel date?


----------



## Lauren25

I sent Darceys off last week and we fly the 26th June, I gave it 5 weeks thinking it takes 3 weeks! I'm so worried now!


----------



## Blah11

Save up extra pennies if you can as you'll probably need to upgrade same as me. We go just before you on 22nd. I too sent mine off with 5 weeks 2 days to spare thinking it would take 3 weeks! I'm hoping and praying they may clear any backlog now that the half term rush is over.


----------



## R_x

Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Blah11 said:


> Do they ask proof of travel date?

No, they don't.. and I know that if everyone fibbed about their departure date there'd be chaos but honestly if I knew how it worked when I first rang then I'd have considered giving a date a week or so earlier for peace of mind! I wouldn't want to skip ahead of anyone genuinely leaving sooner though so I don't know. Worth thinking about if you're worried.


----------



## noon_child

R_x said:


> Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.

It is really weird that the website says "it takes 3 weeks" because I'm sure it used to say "it usually takes around 3 weeks, but at peak periods it may take longer" and when we got the application form for our LO's first passport the instruction document with it said it takes "AT LEAST three weeks" for a first passport. 

Why change the instructions to make it seem quicker and easier, when they are obviously having so much trouble getting simple things right!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

noon_child said:


> R_x said:
> 
> 
> Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.
> 
> It is really weird that the website says "it takes 3 weeks" because I'm sure it used to say "it usually takes around 3 weeks, but at peak periods it may take longer" and when we got the application form for our LO's first passport the instruction document with it said it takes "AT LEAST three weeks" for a first passport.
> 
> Why change the instructions to make it seem quicker and easier, when they are obviously having so much trouble getting simple things right!!Click to expand...

The advice line option for upgrading to one week actually says not to stay on the line unless your travel is less than 3 weeks away, that you should go to your post office and use standard check and send service if you're travelling in more than 3 weeks! I screamed at the automated line a few times!:blush:


----------



## Ceejay123

I could have screamed yesterday.. I eventually got to speak to someone at my local passport office.

Get this..

I sent it off, check and sent 23 days ago.

However, to cover their backs.. They're saying because they didn't scan it until 5 days later.. (Even though they received it the next day and I'd already had a text).. They're not considering it three weeks for another few days, so they won't let me upgrade it!!

I've got to call back at the weekend, pay £40 and fast track it..

I asked to do it now.. Nope, because they said it's been less than 3 weeks ! Argh.

So I can't fast track it until the weekend, I go away the weekend after!! 

She's assured me once fast tracked it'll take less than 7 days.. It better bloody do x


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's all so inconsistent! We were told we'd have to pay £60.50 to upgrade! The Daily Fail said £55? You were told £40? But then amazingly they upgraded us without paying in the end, they said it wasn't OT fault as we applied more than a month ago. I haven't heard this happen to anyone else? Maybe it's because we went through our MP?


----------



## Blah11

6th June will be 3 weeks so I shall request an upgrade at that stage. Still cuts its fine if it takes 7 days they won't arrive til the week we travel.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We go on Saturday, and it's expected to arrive today or tomorrow... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blah11

Hopefully it arrives today and you can get into holiday mode! Where you off to?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thank you! We're going to Rome! :happydance: I've quart for packing today as I'm working from 4pm until 1pm tomorrow!! Hope I haven't jinxed it!


----------



## RachA

R_x said:


> Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.

I would guess that appointing temp staff for the summer rush for passports is more hassle than it's worth. Would you really want do lackey whose had a couple of days training to produce your passport. It's not as simple as saying 'we need 10 extra staff' and then the next day appointing them. The interview process itself is going to take several weeks followed by training of several weeks-all to avoid a backlog which could be avoided if applications weren't left til the last minute. Not having a go at anyone here as obviously most are for first passports and I'm assuming people haven't booked a holiday a year in advance and left it until 4 weeks before to apply for a passport. 


I know a lot of people who only bother renewing their passports once they've booked a holiday because otherwise they are wasting money having a valid passport all the time. OH was like this until we got married-his parents never bothered keeping them up to date. I've always worked in the basis that I need a valid passport at all times as I never know when I might go away. 

The passport office is always like this every year but for some reason this year the papers are really having a go about it.


----------



## lola_90

We got ours today :)

Normally ceejay when you upgrade it is printed that day and then couried. We upgraded yesterday late morning and received it at 11 am today :)


----------



## Embo78

How long did it take in total Lola? I'm panicking now cos I only sent Max's last week. We fly 4 weeks on sunday!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We have a passport!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

How long in total hun? Completely panicking here. 

I'm so glad you've got yours :) :)


----------



## Blah11

Fab! Looks like everyone's getting them on time if you hassle them!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Embo78 said:


> How long in total hun? Completely panicking here.
> 
> I'm so glad you've got yours :) :)

5 and a half weeks, keep on at them, it seems to work!!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

AngelofTroy said:


> We have a passport!!!!!!!!!

Yay! The relief must be immense! Really pleased for you!


----------



## R_x

RachA said:


> R_x said:
> 
> 
> Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.
> 
> I would guess that appointing temp staff for the summer rush for passports is more hassle than it's worth. Would you really want do lackey whose had a couple of days training to produce your passport. It's not as simple as saying 'we need 10 extra staff' and then the next day appointing them. The interview process itself is going to take several weeks followed by training of several weeks-all to avoid a backlog which could be avoided if applications weren't left til the last minute. Not having a go at anyone here as obviously most are for first passports and I'm assuming people haven't booked a holiday a year in advance and left it until 4 weeks before to apply for a passport.
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people who only bother renewing their passports once they've booked a holiday because otherwise they are wasting money having a valid passport all the time. OH was like this until we got married-his parents never bothered keeping them up to date. I've always worked in the basis that I need a valid passport at all times as I never know when I might go away.
> 
> The passport office is always like this every year but for some reason this year the papers are really having a go about it.Click to expand...

Well if I got it in the time they say then who cares who does it. Can't be that hard to do. Probably just as much chance them doing something wrong then someone overworked. 
But I agree I'm always going to try and have a valid passport from now on because waiting until it's needed is not worth the a stress just to have a few extra months.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So glad you got the passport sorted in the end! Not long until your holiday! :D


----------



## lola_90

Embo :hi: it took just under 6 weeks! Upgrade as soon as you can! Try and fine what office have got it then call them directly. A quick google search should give the number xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Lola :wave:

Can you only upgrade within two weeks of travel?


----------



## Tasha

R_x said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R_x said:
> 
> 
> Why don't they get temporary staff during the summer this is just ridiculous or at least update the website from 3 weeks. I'm going to give it about 6 months next time.
> 
> I would guess that appointing temp staff for the summer rush for passports is more hassle than it's worth. Would you really want do lackey whose had a couple of days training to produce your passport. It's not as simple as saying 'we need 10 extra staff' and then the next day appointing them. The interview process itself is going to take several weeks followed by training of several weeks-all to avoid a backlog which could be avoided if applications weren't left til the last minute. Not having a go at anyone here as obviously most are for first passports and I'm assuming people haven't booked a holiday a year in advance and left it until 4 weeks before to apply for a passport.
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people who only bother renewing their passports once they've booked a holiday because otherwise they are wasting money having a valid passport all the time. OH was like this until we got married-his parents never bothered keeping them up to date. I've always worked in the basis that I need a valid passport at all times as I never know when I might go away.
> 
> The passport office is always like this every year but for some reason this year the papers are really having a go about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Well if I got it in the time they say then who cares who does it. Can't be that hard to do. Probably just as much chance them doing something wrong then someone overworked.
> But I agree I'm always going to try and have a valid passport from now on because waiting until it's needed is not worth the a stress just to have a few extra months.Click to expand...

It's not about being hard to do but security, can't just be letting anyone have access to passports x


----------



## Ziggy2

Just had text from passport office it is being printed, so fingers crossed will get it in the next few days, it's take 5 weeks since we sent it, I can finally start looking forward to my holiday to Majorca


----------



## MrsButterfly

I've just had a call from the upgrade team at Liverpool and they're printing ours for a cost of £60! When its in my hands I can finally start getting sorted. What a stressful few weeks!!


----------



## Embo78

Mrs Butterfly. My local passport office is Liverpool too. How long has your passport application been with them? Did you send it check and send?


----------



## MrsButterfly

Embo78 said:


> Mrs Butterfly. My local passport office is Liverpool too. How long has your passport application been with them? Did you send it check and send?

I did an online application and then sent docs separately. They said they received it 12 May (but I think it should have been a few days earlier but they obv have a lag recording them).


----------



## RoxieHart

Ladies that have had their passports back, I've just got mine today (finally!) was just wondering what the quality of yours was like. LO's photo seem quite faded and there's a really faded photo on the page on top as well ... Weird lol I've never had a child's passport and haven't renewed mine for a while ... Is this normal? I may be being paranoid lol


----------



## R_x

I think that's what they are like now to stop people changing pics and faking them etc 
How long did it take? X


----------



## RoxieHart

R_x said:


> I think that's what they are like now to stop people changing pics and faking them etc
> How long did it take? X

Oh haha! It's been so manic I can't quite settle the worry :haha: 

Well I sent the application off on the 24th of April ... And we are due to fly out on the 7th June (this Saturday) passport arrived today but they hadn't even examined it up until this past Sunday. The only reason they did is because we had been non stop pestering them and requesting an upgrade which eventually they did do for us, which is the reason it arrived today! If we hadn't upgraded I don't think I could trust that it would be here before Saturday. 

We sent it off just over 6 weeks before we were due to fly and I was advised this was okay, but obviously not. However they have said its quietened down now and they are catching up with the backlog. xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

RoxieHart said:


> Ladies that have had their passports back, I've just got mine today (finally!) was just wondering what the quality of yours was like. LO's photo seem quite faded and there's a really faded photo on the page on top as well ... Weird lol I've never had a child's passport and haven't renewed mine for a while ... Is this normal? I may be being paranoid lol

Micah's looks like that.


----------



## Beckettshades

L's looks like that too- apparently it's in line with the rest of Europe now (pic at the front) and much harder to forge as the chip is hidden and the way the 2 photos are x


----------



## ttc_lolly

RoxieHart said:


> Ladies that have had their passports back, I've just got mine today (finally!) was just wondering what the quality of yours was like. LO's photo seem quite faded and there's a really faded photo on the page on top as well ... Weird lol I've never had a child's passport and haven't renewed mine for a while ... Is this normal? I may be being paranoid lol

That's how they're supposed to be :) the little one is a holograph, and it's just for security. :flower:

We fly on the 21st (13 days away) and my passport renewal still hasn't arrived. I sent it off by check and send on the 14th May, so it's nearing a month. Called them up today and they've said it's been received but still hasn't been looked at :wacko: it's at their Durham office, which is apparently where the huge backlog is. Great! Someone from there is calling me back within 48hrs with an update.


----------



## R_x

ttc_lolly said:


> RoxieHart said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that have had their passports back, I've just got mine today (finally!) was just wondering what the quality of yours was like. LO's photo seem quite faded and there's a really faded photo on the page on top as well ... Weird lol I've never had a child's passport and haven't renewed mine for a while ... Is this normal? I may be being paranoid lol
> 
> That's how they're supposed to be :) the little one is a holograph, and it's just for security. :flower:
> 
> We fly on the 21st (13 days away) and my passport renewal still hasn't arrived. I sent it off by check and send on the 14th May, so it's nearing a month. Called them up today and they've said it's been received but still hasn't been looked at :wacko: it's at their Durham office, which is apparently where the huge backlog is. Great! Someone from there is calling me back within 48hrs with an update.Click to expand...

Great think this is where mine is too. Why don't they send some to other offices that usually go to Durham. I don't live anywhere near there. Could you ask them how long it would take without upgrade when they phone? X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep, I'm going to ask :thumbup: my friend told me it's an extra £60, and my OH thinks I'll have to drive to Peterborough for it :shrug: but will see what they say and I'll update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Embo78

Lolly if you pay £65 they'll post it out for next day delivery. I'm not sure now true that is though but i've definitely read that in my extensive research on passports :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's such a joke, so really they could just pull their fingers out and send it next day anyway.... They just charge you doubled for the pleasure of them doing so :wacko: what a con!


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes!! Their back up is that you shouldn't make travel arrangements unless your passport is valid. Knowing full well that people will trust the waiting time given at every opportunity!! I'm dreading having to ring them but I'm going to wait another week. I'm actually losing sleep over it though!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ttc_lolly said:


> That's such a joke, so really they could just pull their fingers out and send it next day anyway.... They just charge you doubled for the pleasure of them doing so :wacko: what a con!

Sorry to bring worse news but they 
don't send it once you upgrade, they simply guarantee you will get it in time for your departure. Providing all forms are correct, which they won't even look at until they look at your application which will be in a new queue based on departure date. So most likely you will get it the week of your departure date via courier if you upgrade.


----------



## Embo78

Does anyone have the phone number for the Liverpool passport office?


----------

